# مطلوب دائرة عاكس فولتية من 12 فولت Dc الى 220 فولت Ac



## مصطفى محمد البدري (24 يونيو 2007)

تحية طيبة 
مطلوب دائرة الكترونية لعاكس فولتية(invertor) من 12 فولت Dc الى 220 فولت Ac وبقدرة 1000 واط ويفضل من النوع الحديث (بدون محولة).
والله يجازيكم الف خير...علما ان معلوماتي بسيطة بهذا الخصوص لكوني اختصاص ميكانيك


----------



## بوسامه (30 يونيو 2007)

مصطفى محمد البدري قال:


> تحية طيبة
> مطلوب دائرة الكترونية لعاكس فولتية(invertor) من 12 فولت Dc الى 220 فولت Ac وبقدرة 1000 واط ويفضل من النوع الحديث (بدون محولة).
> والله يجازيكم الف خير...علما ان معلوماتي بسيطة بهذا الخصوص لكوني اختصاص ميكانيك


 
فى رأييى ، الأفضل من ناحية السعر والأمان أن تشترى وحدة جاهزة .

اولا ستشتريها ارخص

ثانيا التصميم سيكون آمن لانها تصميمات اخذت حقها فى دراسة اى اخطاء تصميمية.

ثالثا الضمان.


----------



## r7raul (30 يونيو 2007)

ألف شكر لك على هذه النصيحة لكن لي سؤال: كم يبلغ تقريبا سعر هذا الجهاز؟ وهل يصلح أن يوصل بالسيارة؟ وماهي الطاقة الأعظمية التي يمكن الحصول عليها منه

وجزاك الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (3 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخ بو سامة لكني حبيت اطلع على المكونت الاساسية لها وفكلرة عملها وفعلا اني اشتريت واحدة وسعرها 140 الف عراقي او ما يعادل 100 دولار


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (3 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخ بو سامة لكني حبيت اطلع على المكونات الاساسية لها وفكرة عملها وفعلا اني اشتريت واحدة وسعرها 140 الف عراقي او ما يعادل 100 دولار


----------



## بن سباع (4 يوليو 2007)

أخوي اعتقد هذا الملف راح يفيدك واذا ماكان هو مطلوبك اعطيني خبر وانا اشوف ايش اقدر اسوي


http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/iel3/3888/11314/00516077.pdf?arnumber=516077



سلام


----------



## مصطفى بدوى (4 يوليو 2007)

hay mostafa i want to tell you something about this circuit if you want it without transformer you have to buy an expensive instrument because the electronics used to put it instead of the transformer will be so expensive so you have to make it with atransformer and i will give you linke to show you acircuit to do to you what are you want
link: 
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/555dcac.html
i wish you have anice time


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (5 يوليو 2007)

اخ مصطفى بدوي 
تحية طيبة ومشكور على جهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (5 يوليو 2007)

اخ بن سباع 
تحية طيبة توجد مشكلة في الرابط ونشكر جهودك وبارك الله بك


----------



## عزوميكو (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكلة شغلة العاكسة دا اعاني كثيرا منها في مقهى النت


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## anwaar (6 يوليو 2007)

نرجو ان تعم الفائدة


----------



## مهندس / محمد صالح (7 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم أهل الاسلام و الهدى
أنا عندى موقع بس تدعو لي
www.olom.info


----------



## علاء محسن علي (10 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## مؤمن2007 (11 يوليو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

يا ريت يا جماعة لو حد يعرف التصميم وفكرة العمل يقول عليهم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## essa512 (15 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخويه مصطفى بدوي على الموقع والحل 
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/555dcac.html


----------



## زهير عبدالولي (20 أغسطس 2009)

رجاءا يا ابو اسامه اريد دائرة العاكس بقدرة عالية وباسرع وقت رجاءا ولك الشكر


----------



## ناطق العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## ناطق العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------

